# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  2019 European Conference proposal

## ajsaluti

Greetings all,
My name is Andrew Saluti, I'm an Assistant Professor and Program Coordinator for the Graduate Program in Museum Studies at Syracuse University. My background is in prep, installation and design- and I've created and taught our foundational practical courses in gallery prep, object handling, exhibition design and management, etc., for the past 10 years. I'm working on a proposal for the 2019 European conference that focuses on various approaches to teaching these skills, tech, and best practices- something to the effect of 'From Prep to Professor'. My focus will emphasize the imperative role that institutional partnerships play- with local museums, collections, etc. 
I'm wondering if there are any other interested educators out there who would be interested in participating in such a presentation- and what kind of perspective you might bring? I'm eager to here your thoughts.
Thanks!

----------


## Paul Brewin

Hello Andrew, thanks for posting! This would indeed make for an interesting presentation. I'd be curious to learn what percentage of Museum Studies teachers work their way up as you did with a background of hands-on prep work. It seems like a good potential career arc for those in our field (I've thought of it myself) that wish to advance beyond art handling, design and installation for institutions or other enterprises. Have you contacted our Chair of Programs yet about your proposal?

----------


## ajsaluti

Thanks Paul! I haven't sent the proposal in yet, I was hoping to add a few more colleagues to the presentation first. Glad you're interested in the topic- I have some data about the backgrounds of faculty and the inclusion of prep and install coursework... adding a survey about prep in academics is a great idea. If you know of any colleagues that teach these skills, please let me know!

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Andrew,

This sounds like a great topic to have at the Preparators Conference. I have been involved with training and development for a fine art service company for the past five years and recently was involved in an apprenticeship program at a museum in LA that will be developing training materials for other musuems to use in the future. Our Programs Chair was a primary organizer of that program. If you do not have anyone else to inlcude in your proposal I suugest you send it in and our Programs committee can help provide other speakers if needed. Our information network works in many ways!

Mark
PACCIN Chair

----------


## ajsaluti

Thanks Mark. The proposal has been submitted, and I would more than welcome your involvement. I'm also going to reach out to the Programs Committee regarding your comments and interest in participating. Thank you!

----------

